# Westell 6100 keeps disconnecting



## Garface (Jan 18, 2008)

ok this is happing as we speak so im making this quick. From the title you can tell what kind of router or whatever i have. My girl friend has a mac running the leapord OS and i got windows xp pro with service pack 2 and were both having the same issue so i dont think its OS based but anyways. At random intervals but as often as ever couple minutes we both lose the signal from the router and then usually quite quickly we reconnect. It is an enormous pain in the butt. I have no idea why we keep losing the signal but we lose it at the same time. Its a wireless router and its version DSL on a westel 6100 model e90-6100-15-06 any help would be greatly appreiated. If theres a post on this already im sorry but i get a max of like 15 minutes before im going to reconnect.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Does this happen if you use a wired connection to the router?


----------

